# HR20-700 Talk?



## newsshooterderek (Nov 13, 2001)

Where's the talk about the HR20-700 going to be? I realized just today that the new reciever isn't Tivo powered...right? So, where can I go to hear about it, both good and bad?


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

how bout

www.dbstalk.com

Luckily there are just as many lunatics there are there are here!


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

More specifically:

http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=112

www.dbstalk.com is part of the same AVSFamily of sites as TCF is.


----------



## desulliv (Aug 22, 2003)

ebonovic said:


> More specifically:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=112
> 
> www.dbstalk.com is part of the same AVSFamily of sites as TCF is.


Lunatics who post together, stay together.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

And just in case you were wondering, no, the HR20 can not talk.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

TyroneShoes said:


> And just in case you were wondering, no, the HR20 can not talk.


Ummm.......
I need to go check something.....


----------



## Hersheytx (Feb 15, 2003)

What Diplexer do I need to connect the new HD DVR?
I have 3 TIVOs (One is the HDTIVO) connected using 4x8 diplexer.
I am thinking I will need to upgrade this but not sure. I am definitely not trusting Directv to get the right one at installation. Did that before.... what a nightmare.

Thanks


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Hersheytx said:


> What Diplexer do I need to connect the new HD DVR?
> I have 3 TIVOs (One is the HDTIVO) connected using 4x8 diplexer.
> I am thinking I will need to upgrade this but not sure. I am definitely not trusting Directv to get the right one at installation. Did that before.... what a nightmare.
> 
> Thanks


http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=112


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

ebonovic said:


> Ummm.......
> I need to go check something.....


If you think your HR20 is talking to you, you probably need to check your prescription.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

TyroneShoes said:


> If you think your HR20 is talking to you, you probably need to check your prescription.


Or maybe I need one


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I've never seen poop talk.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Arcady said:


> I've never seen poop talk.


What... you never watched South Park?

But don't take that as an agreement that the unit is poop... as it is far from it.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

It looks cheaper than a Dell. I didn't think that was possible.

And silver is over...

And that's just the outside of the unit. The interface sucks. It doesn't have dual buffers. It fails at simple tasks like actually recording the shows you want. It records shows you don't want. 

And DirecTV's picture quality is probably worse than cable at this point, so who cares?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Arcady said:


> It looks cheaper than a Dell. I didn't think that was possible.
> 
> And silver is over...
> 
> ...


Ahh.. so when did you get your HR20? Or are you basing all that on the posts (and or maybe experience) on the R15 ?

So far there haven't been many reports of missed recordings...

If you don't like the interface, then pretty much get ready to leave DirecTV as that is their interface design for ALL their receivers now.

And Silver is over? Huh? Just about ever component is silver now, except for the stereo's

And picture quality... I don't have cable to compare, but again... the current posts over at www.dbstalk.com on the HR20 discussion, pretty much have been saying that the PQ is way better then a lot of what they have seen else where.

But none the less.

www.dbstalk.com for the HR20 discussion.


----------



## Southbay (Feb 1, 2003)

Arcady said:


> It looks cheaper than a Dell. I didn't think that was possible.
> 
> And silver is over...
> 
> ...


Condemnation before investigation?

I Agree, I am done with silver, I wish black was the new silver.

I prefer the interface over Tivo, speed and features are superior. Dual buffers is a serious omission, hopefully this will be corrected with an update.

Also fast-forward is slow.

My 3 day old unit has not displayed any bugs although I realize some people are not so lucky. I believe DirecTV will have most if not all these issues resolved in a very short period of time, the cost to them if they dont would be horrendous.

Picture quality is superior across all channels, M-peg4 is as good as my OTA on my HR10. Comparing cable and Directv, although this is not very scientific, my brother who has the same monitor as me lives in my neighborhood and has Time Warner. We both agree that my picture quality is superior


----------



## gb33 (Jul 23, 2005)

Here is my take on this P.O.S:

WHOA WHOA WHOA. I wish there was a way to project my anger, disgust, and dissapointment today. I was so excited last night and this morning to be getting the hr10-250 I almost couldn't sleep. But now, after a HORRENDOUS day of install and just an overall "bad gut feeling" I am here. On opening night of football I am disgusted enough to come on a forum and tell you guys about my HR20. No make that I am here to WARN you about it.
To prevent myself from writing 7+ paragraphs I will try and keep this somewhat shortened. But believe me it's hard. 
I will go ahead and get plus' out of the way because it is a MUCH shorter list. Okay, uh the blue circle light is pretty neat to watch go in circles. MPEG4 ready. Uhh the guide is pretty fast. "Instant" weather and lotto numbers. Let's see, did I mention the blue circle thing?
As a little quick warning, I am coming from DTivo's so while I was spoiled by the "common sense" of those boxes, I was VERY open to trying this box and it's ways. Unfortunately not longer than 2hrs. Oh also, the manual sucks and I have found 3 things wrong already, so there is a chance I may be wrong some places. God I hope so. Ready? Cannot change tuners on fly to see what is recording or being viewed on other one. Which would allow 2 buffers on 2 shows. No JUMP button! So if you rewind quite abit to see something and want to get to "live tv" while recording NOPE. Oh also, no "live tv" type button. Also I will tie into there being no "resume play" of a recorded show. So if you stop a show 45 mins into it and forgot to pause and put a "bookmark" (puke) then you get to start over from beginning and FF to where you think you left off. Of course no OTA tuners are activated. No diplexin ANT into new AT9 sat. NICE! Thanks. By the way, my signal for the 99* and 103* sat is 72 and 45. So I am sure HD locals will last real long in a rain! Thanks again. Audio will "dissapear" if you FF & Rev too much. Have yet to find a way to get it back. Also picture will break up and pixelate if you do too much also. Oh and this is while using all of 2hrs. What a future I see with this thing. 
Trust me there is more, but I just can't anymore. Directv and it's installer has ruined my day, my night, my mood. All I wanted was to keep my 3-lnb dish and record locals OTA. Guy could have walked to the door UPS style and handed me the HR10-250 and I would have been extatic. Instead I had a day of HORROR. Thanks again DTV. Now I get to climb up there and take it down since of course diplexing doesn't work to get my antenna back. At least I can look forward to the day the pre-paid box for this pile comes and I recieve the HR10-250. 
UNBELIEVABLE. Again, I dispise this box enough to miss opening night of the NFL. That HAS to say something.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

gb33 said:


> Cannot change tuners on fly to see what is recording or being viewed on other one.
> Which would allow 2 buffers on 2 shows.
> No JUMP button! So if you rewind quite abit to see something and want to get to "live tv" while recording NOPE.
> Oh also, no "live tv" type button. Also I will tie into there being no "resume play" of a recorded show. So if you stop a show 45 mins into it and forgot to pause and put a "bookmark" (puke) then you get to start over from beginning and FF to where you think you left off.
> ...


I reformated your list so I could address each of your points:

1) Yes, you are right... since there is no dual buffers, there is no toggle between them (no reason to). If you are recording on both tuners, you can use the PREV button to go between them

2) Yes, no dual buffers... well known point about the R15 and the HR20.. However there are discussions that they may bring dual buffers at least to the HR20

3) Hold the forward advance button for about 3 seconds (the clockwise arrow button above and to the right of play. It will take you to the end of the buffer

4) Hit Exit... and with the latest software update (BE version), it will save your point in the program so when you return it leaves where you left off

5) OTA in October

6) The diplexing has ZERO to do with the HR20, and has been known about the MPEG-4 signal for about a year now. It has to do with the modulation frequencies of the two new sats.

7) Yes that is a bug, that should see some improvement in the next software release, the current work around is to disable dolby digital.

If you would like to discuss your HR20-700 some more (if you still have it), or have any other issues with it.... Head over to www.dbstalk.com


----------



## gb33 (Jul 23, 2005)

ebonovic said:


> 1) Yes, you are right... since there is no dual buffers, there is no toggle between them (no reason to). If you are recording on both tuners, you can use the PREV button to go between them
> 
> 2) Yes, no dual buffers... well known point about the R15 and the HR20.. However there are discussions that they may bring dual buffers at least to the HR20
> 
> ...


 Thank you much for responding. here are my "counters"
1) I still don't like there not being dual buffers nor the ability to switch between both tuners.
2)How do you know of these "discussions" ?
3) This is one of the things I read in the manual as well, but also another thing that did not work
4) See above
5) So I heard. Won't hold my breath. But what is the reason?
6) I posted elsewhere all of this (satguys.us) that I have remembered the installer telling me about diplexing being on same "frequency" as the ka. So leaving it in (it is) will likely reduce this signal. i will get in attic and remove later or tomorrow.
7) funny you say that as I found disabling DD helped with this as well as sound from standard stereo rca connections. Much less echoey and fake. Why is the sound efects bar greyed out?

Your response give me hope. i seriously WANT to like this thing. but also want to enjoy watching television.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

1) That is fine... you are allowed to not like the fact it doesn't toggle between the buffers.
2) For the last 9-10 months, I have developed a few rreleationships with people that work at DirecTV and are directly involved in the DVR+ series (in addition to other areas)
3) I am not sure if you are not holding it long enough, but that particular function works...
4) What software version are you on? It is possible that your unit has not updated to the latest version yet
5) I don't have any confirmed reasons, other then they where not comfortable with the OTA performance/issues, so they held the feature until it is ready
6) DirecTV is working on some technology for its systems (FTM) to allow you to run just 1 SAT line to the box... and still have dual tuners, so you will then be able to use the other line for yoru OTA
7) I am not sure why... I haven't asked yet... I'll ask that during one of my next conversations. My guess it has something to do with Dolby Digital, since even the HR10 can't insert the "sound effects" into the digital data stream. And in the DVR+ line, there are very few sound effects (as compared to the TiVo), just the BONG when you are doing something you can't to.

I can't agree any more with you, your TV, your time, your enjoyment level.

There should be a new update comming in the next week or so (not sure on exact date, or features yet)... So hang tight.... check out www.dbstalk.com (that is where the HR20 discussion is)... If it gets to be too much, ask to have them pick it up and grab an HR10 for now, till the HR20 gets to the point you need it to be at.


----------



## gb33 (Jul 23, 2005)

Please give them some of my points. But be more calm and professional than I am! 

I have just confirmed the "jump" like features of holding down the 30sec button and the circle arrow thing. That makes me feel better. Thank you much.
Also found that if I get out of a program in MyVOD (dumb name) I was watching by pressing channel up or down it will "resume playing" when i go back. But stop or exit will not.
My software is 0xa4 with no scheduled updates. By the way, HEAVY audio and video breakup as I was searching through menus and going into and out of myvod.
I did see that FTM stuff, but don't expect much, mine is already hooked up this way and would probably cost to do the other way. I read on another site about this "stacking" stuff for DTV ala Dish network. Looked complicated and expensive.
My conspiracy theory for the OTA held out until "October" is that like you said there are "issues" with it. So I think they are going to mask the OTA's por performance and keep it off until enough have been sold and it is too late for people to realize the tuner sucks. I hope I am wrong. 
Also, do you have any knowledge on when remaining 2 of big 4 networks will be in Indy. Currently only get NBC and ABC. My WHOLE reason for wanting HR10-250 was simply to record local shows in HD. But guess what, i can't and probably won't be able to for quite some time. Either WAIT for them to get CBS and Fox or use antenna if and when it is turned on at the trade off of lower sat signal. Nice.


----------



## gb33 (Jul 23, 2005)

Can the blue circle be turned off? Why will it not figure out my 'channels I get"?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

0xa4 is still the original release version.

You should be getting BE soon.... (or you can try to force the update see www.dbstalk.com for details on how to do that)

As for the Blue Circle:

On the front panel of the unit: Hold the left arrow and right arrow down at the same time, it will dim it... and then you can dim it to the point that it is off.

If the OTA tuners are anything like the ones from the H20 (which they are actually supposed to be even better), you have nothing to worry about the OTA tuners on the HR20


----------



## gb33 (Jul 23, 2005)

Seriously then, why the holdout on the OTA tuners? 
Thanks for the info on the blue circle. I appreciate that. I do not see it inmanual. But it is limited at best.
I am bummed now also seeing the new 6.3 finally coming for 10-250. But speed of this thing is nice. I just am not likeing that I have to TRY and like the unit. It has been a battle. How long have you owned? What are your thoughts vs 10-250?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

gb33 said:


> Seriously then, why the holdout on the OTA tuners?
> Thanks for the info on the blue circle. I appreciate that. I do not see it inmanual. But it is limited at best.
> I am bummed now also seeing the new 6.3 finally coming for 10-250. But speed of this thing is nice. I just am not likeing that I have to TRY and like the unit. It has been a battle. How long have you owned? What are your thoughts vs 10-250?


The only reason I have for the OTA tuners, was that it was a software thing... and they where happy with the functionality, issues, performance what ever... to enable it at this time... As far as I know, it is has nothing to do with the physical hardware of the tuners.

I have had the HR20 now for about a month or so (maybe a little longer).
I have the HR10 for nearly 2.5 years.

After a week of having the HR20, I started to move my HR10 usage to it... and I find myself using the HR10 less and less (I still do for OTA for some of the baseball games). Overall... I like the HR20, but... I also am already very familiar with the GUI (from the R15)

I have been trying to sell my HR10, but things keep falling through....... 
But I might just keep it now for a few weeks, just to get 6.3 on it....


----------



## gb33 (Jul 23, 2005)

how did you get it so early in Chicago? I was told I was first in Indy yesterday. While I doubt that, as surely Peyton himself has one before me. I am hoping to get lot of use out of this thing this weekend and get a betteridea on what I wil ldo with it. 
Do you think since I cannot get fox or CBS via Sat in Indy DTV will give me the east feeds? Would I just call the regular number and go to tech support? 
Oh and Go Brewers, and especially GO PACK GO!


----------



## kennedy (Aug 16, 2006)

ebonovic said:


> I reformated your list so I could address each of your points:
> 
> 1) Yes, you are right... since there is no dual buffers, there is no toggle between them (no reason to). If you are recording on both tuners, you can use the PREV button to go between them
> 
> ...


Earl,

D* owes you big time as you have just saved them a customer, for now at least. Long time Tivo and Dtivo user here. I had eagerly awaited the arrival of the HR20 and snatched one up from my local BB on Wednesday night. I have been floored by the instabilty and quirkiness of this unit. GB33 nailed it with his description of problems and concerns. I came to this forum today looking for S3 information as I was ready to send the HR20 back after only two nights of use and leave D* for cable/OTA. Your explanations and confidence in D* to fix this unit have calmed me down a bit. I will now ride this out for 3 weeks before I make up my mind.

Thank you for all of your efforts on the various forums you participate in. I really want this to work out with the HR20, but as of right now the clock is ticking.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

gb33 said:


> and especially GO PACK GO!


I am sorry to say..... my help for you is no more....



Spoiler



But to answer your questions; 
I got a unit early to do the HR20 review 
You can "try" to request the East Coast feeds, but you are going to have to probably play the angle that since the OTA is not turned on yet.


----------



## gb33 (Jul 23, 2005)

ebonovic said:


> I am sorry to say..... my help for you is no more....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That would be the angle I take to get the east feeds. Worth a shot. Do you know of a date for completion of Indy's locals. 
And while you may no longer help me. Iam sure that my quarterback will do all he can to help your team win on Sunday. What do you think, 2 picks?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

gb33 said:


> That would be the angle I take to get the east feeds. Worth a shot. Do you know of a date for completion of Indy's locals.
> And while you may no longer help me. Iam sure that my quarterback will do all he can to help your team win on Sunday. What do you think, 2 picks?


I hope so, since I have the Bears Defense in my Fantasy Leagues.. 

As for the completion date... There isn't one. As far as I know; It is a contractual thing I think at this point... so it could happen at any time... or it could take a while.


----------



## gb33 (Jul 23, 2005)

ebonovic said:


> I hope so, since I have the Bears Defense in my Fantasy Leagues..


 Actually, sad to say I do as well. So if the Packers could win 7-6 (with a TD pass to Jennings) I would be happy.
I will be calling DTV soon to see what I can find out regarding my locals and the East HD feeds.


----------

